# 40-50ft power bareboat in SVG?



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking to charter a 40-50ft power yacht or cat in SVG in 2010 or beyond, now that Cattitude is no longer available for bareboat charter, our options are limited. Anyone know of a boat we might charter? Windward Islands says they might have some power in their SVG fleet by then, but who knows! Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

UGH... why would you want to charter a stinkpot????


----------



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

embrace the difference then buy me a drink at the beach bar!


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

CG - there are precious few power boats available for charter in this area. In fact, there are precious few power boats in this area, period! This is because of the seas are usually rather large (read: power boats pitch and roll a lot), there are no marinas in which to take a berth (power boaters tend to favor docks over anchors), there are only one or two reliable fuel points and, hey, this is SAIL country!
On the other hand - which bar did you have in mind????


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CG...there is nothing power wise in the area...so...you may want to consider chartering a catamaran and using it as a power yacht since it will be stable platform and the two engines will take you wherever you want to go. No need to learn how to sail to operate one.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're ever down Beantown way... you've got a deal. 


CanadianGirrrl said:


> embrace the difference then buy me a drink at the beach bar!


----------



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for all the replies, if we're power boaters, are we permitted to charter a sail cat based on our promise that we won't try to learn how to sail while on charter? We would do that in a heartbeat but on the TTOL forum we were scolded (as we thought we should be) about suggesting such a thing.

Any thoughts?

As for power boaters taking docks as a preference - careful as that's a wide paintbrush you're using - we've only just recently started docking at Leverick Bay in Virgin Gorda because of the offer made by Nick otherwise we'd anchor and moor all week. Nothing like neighbours looking into your portholes from across the dock to keep a boater in line!


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

There are power boats for charter in the BVI, and always have been. They range from the smaller ones with, e.g., King Charters, to very large ones.

Here's one with various size boats: Motor Yacht Charter Vacations in Tortola by Bareboats BVI

Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CG...I would talk personally with the charter boat owners. You might be able to make that work...maybe just remove the mainsail to assure them you will not be sailing and then prove your competence to handle a power boat. Another option would be to charter a captained catamaran. 
How many will be in your group? Some of the *private* CAPTAINED catamarans are as cheap as the equivalent bareboats.
These are friends of mine as an example:
Lost Our Marbles - Luxury Catamaran Charter


----------



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Camaraderie - we actually enjoy boating and couldn't see ourselves letting someone else do it. I like the idea of the owner/charter company taking the sail off - makes it win-win for both us and them.

I will look into this.

btrayfors - we're BVI boaters now with our 5th trip coming up in March 09 and 2010 with the kids again and 2011 for my sister in laws 40th, then 2012 for my 50th, we're hooked!


----------



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

camaraderie -how do I get in touch with owners of SVG sail cats? we would love to do this!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know Moorins has power cats available, I delivered a 47'er from Miami a couple years ago


----------



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

the moorings do not list any power cats on their web site for SVG (Canouan) and moorings power division does not list SVG as a destination

thanks for the help


----------

